# Michael McGrath to Central Bank



## moneymakeover (31 Aug 2017)

Sunday Times

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/time-to-get-tough-over-tracker-loan-lane-is-told-t65cx2h53


Michael McGrath has written to the Central Bank governor to demand that it take a more robust approach with banks caught up in the tracker mortgage scandal.

The Fianna Fáil finance spokesman has asked Philip Lane to update him on the progress of the investigation into the 15 lenders which had overcharged customers.


----------



## Threadser (31 Aug 2017)

Good to see the opposition putting some pressure on the Central Bank. First scandal is the overcharge, second is the ridiculous amount of time bank customers are expected to wait to get a refund.


----------

